# Moving your haunt location, or changing themes. What challenges did you face??



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

For the past few years I;ve been contemplating moving 75% of my haunt to my back yard where it's has some level ground. This is to (eventually) Save set up/tear down time, and give me more opportunity's offer a more enriching haunt for my TOT's. 

What I didn't realize is How much thought went into my previous haunt. I spent 6 years thinking of ways so improve things every year. This is now the first year of a new haunt terrain, and Iam realizing how much of my previous haunt seemed automatic...

What challenges did you face when you moved (into a new home or haunt location) oir changed themes?? can't afford to Ditch props or sell them... I need as much as I can make or get.


My Situation will eventually save me setup/ Teardown time as well as storage space, But for now it represents a much bigger challenge that I originally thought since EVERYTHING is new. new wiring, New loads on circuit breakers, new challenges with Tot traffic, New lighting effects, New wind behavoir, and new saftey concerns etc. 

I almost had a breakdown earlier today as I realized what I was facing in two weeks. Then I went back to Rule #1....Do what you can do and the rest doesn't matter...Then I made some significant progress...

But what a few hours of Dismay....


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Like you, the change of space was a challenge, but for me it was the other way around, going from a larger front yard to a smaller available space, and more limited time to setup.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We tend to expand a little more every year, but this is the first year that we have had the problem with not having room for some of our props. We don't want to sell them cause we spent so much time/money on them so we are pobably just going to leave them in storage this year and use them at a later time. I do believe that each one us us have those moment when we have a momentairy breakdown and wonder what the heck we were thinking but we work through it and perservere.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ya'll ginda got it right...

I think the point I was so poorly trying to address was....


I could set up my old haunt with my eyes closed, including wiring lights etc. Last year, Everything had a place. and every year I added new things and then they had a place. Back then My haunt just evolved a little bit each year. So the brainpower to set up was Minimal except for setting up whatever was new for that year. I'd spend the ENTIRE year thinking of New stuff for the upcomming haunt but I've never started from scratch like this before.

I think I'm just surprised how much thought I had previously given to my haunt, but just in small incremental stages.... Now it's one gigantic change and my brain hurts... LOL


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

At least when you "start over from scratch", you still have the props and years of experience in overcoming problems. As a newbie, I am just overwhelmed by some of the home haunts on this forum.

I am just going to do what I can. My goal this year is to get my 20 foot spider web set up with outdoor black lights, learn how to use my fog machines and chillers, and build the platform for my second story static flying pumpkin spirit.

This is all that I can handle this year, but next year I want a barrel pop up near the front door.


----------

